# Can anyone become big?



## pickle (Jul 19, 2009)

I know people with good Genes can gain muscle faster. I just want to know if anyone who puts their mind to it can gain muscle?

If u can gain 20lbs of muscle per year you are lucky, but im very slow ( or so it seems ) at gaining weight. so back to my question, can anyone pick up weights, train and eat well/ propperly and gain muscle? thanks pickle


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/getting-started/65942-how-long-take-get-big.html

this is a similar question, there are plenty of answers related to this one if memory serves :thumb:


----------



## pickle (Jul 19, 2009)

thanks s-a-l. i am very new to this site and have not had chance to look about and also have many questions. thanks again


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

yes anyone can, it's just harder for some, and will take longer

but if you do things right, you will grow, like night follows day


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

pickle said:


> thanks s-a-l. i am very new to this site and have not had chance to look about and also have many questions. thanks again


here to help :thumbup1:

you have alot of questions? try using the search function at the top 

:rockon:


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Yes everybody can get big it's all about time, dedication, but how big will make you look good?

I belive u should choose the BIG that fits you, and fit your bone structures.


----------



## Titchy Dan (May 14, 2009)

Mikazagreat said:


> Yes everybody can get big it's all about time, dedication, but how big will make you look good?
> 
> I belive u should choose the BIG that fits you, and fit your bone structures.


x2 your body will only look "right" at a certain weight. Get too big and you`ll look too big for your frame and body if that makes sense


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Almost everyone has the potential to gain some additional muscle.HOWEVER as humans we exist in a very wide bell curve.on one extreme is say, ronnie coleman.on the other is woody allen.Most of us over-estimate our individual potential.This can lead to many years of frustration, attempting to reach goals, that as individuals are not possible.If you are asking this question, chances are that your potential is average at best.On many occasions i see pictures posted,asking for comments.Many have already reached the upper limits of their potential, even though they may have only been trainning a year or so.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Mikazagreat said:


> Yes everybody can get big it's all about time, dedication, but how big will make you look good?
> 
> I belive u should choose the BIG that fits you, and fit your bone structures.


Sorry that is incorrect.Although "big" is a subjective term, additional muscle growth is dependent entirely on genes.All the dedication and time, will not allow the average trainee to become a competitive bodybuilder, any more than us"average" guys can learn to kick a football as acuratelty as David Beckham.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2009)

Any one can become large enough that 99% of the population would consider you big.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Con said:


> Any one can become large enough that 99% of the population would consider you big.


Con. Next time you visit the gym.Take a good look, you will see many that will not even look as though they lift weights,even after many years.I know plenty.Its natural to focus on the naturals (such as yourself) but the breed is far rarer than you might first imagine.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2009)

essexboy said:


> Con. Next time you visit the gym.Take a good look, you will see many that will not even look as though they lift weights,even after many years.I kmow plenty.


essexboy next time you visit the gym. Take a good look, you will see that NONE of the guys follow a proper weight lifting program rather they go in and wing it every week never progressing on strength which is needed for size gains.

Any one can be trained up to be big, very few people have the intelligence to find a program that works for them and stick to it.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Con said:


> essexboy next time you visit the gym. Take a good look, you will see that NONE of the guys follow a proper weight lifting program rather they go in and wing it every week never progressing on strength which is needed for size gains.
> 
> Any one can be trained up to be big, very few people have the intelligence to find a program that works for them and stick to it.


For a guy, who has very obvious natural talents, you understand the requirements, which is rare and refreshing.I know that your protocol is based in a HIT frame,same as mine.We can all progress , but many incorrectly believe we can aspire to physiques such as yours, ( i once did)till i met a Mr Michael Mentzer many years ago.

My point was that potential generally is far more limited than most believe.The irony here is that you, although genetically advantaged, understand the requirements, yet i ve never seen a noobie ask for your advice! Perhaps this is because your tone is uncomplicated and direct, ie "work hard!" This may prove too simple for those who want to over complicate a very simple requirement.


----------



## pickle (Jul 19, 2009)

i see some good points with both essexboys and cons arguments/comments. I suppose there are 2 sides to every story. I mean big as in, well built bursting out of medium/large t-shirts. i dont mean ronnie coleman big.

I see boys in the gym who have been lifting for a while, i have been lifting 17 months and think my size is pretty ****ty. but cons comment is true, i have only been taking my diet seriously in the past few month. maybe that was my problem. still sometimes i slip up. I understand it takes 5-10 years and dont mind about that, i enjoy lifting, but i want to get somewhere after those many years. i dont want to look as i am now.

If it is true and not EVERYONE can get "big" could the people who are struggling just take roids and get "big"? what im trying to say is would roids work if all else fails? thanks pickle


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Con said:


> essexboy next time you visit the gym. Take a good look, you will see that NONE of the guys follow a proper weight lifting program rather they go in and wing it every week never progressing on strength which is needed for size gains.
> 
> Any one can be trained up to be big, very few people have the intelligence to find a program that works for them and stick to it.


Agree with this:thumbup1:


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

WRT your such a natty scum!


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2009)

essexboy said:


> For a guy, who has very obvious natural talents, you understand the requirements, which is rare and refreshing.I know that your protocol is based in a HIT frame,same as mine.We can all progress , but many incorrectly believe we can aspire to physiques such as yours, ( i once did)till i met a Mr Michael Mentzer many years ago.
> 
> My point was that potential generally is far more limited than most believe.The irony here is that you, although genetically advantaged, understand the requirements, yet i ve never seen a noobie ask for your advice! Perhaps this is because your tone is uncomplicated and direct, ie "work hard!" This may prove too simple for those who want to over complicate a very simple requirement.


Great post.

However my physique natural talent or not has been created with the aid of chemicals so however talented some one is if they look to me as an aspiration they are making an unfair comparison (based on the belief that these people are and will remain drug free).

Every one can become more muscular to some degree and in reality a small gain in muscle will make you "big" compared to the average human...



WRT said:


> Agree with this:thumbup1:


 :thumbup1:



BigBiff said:


> WRT your such a natty scum!


Pardon? :confused1: I hope you two are good buddies or if i was WRT i would be a tad p1ssed:lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I've studied training for a long time and I've heard all the arguments and I've heard a lot of little things hear and there that mean a tweak here and a tweak there NOT life changing overnight body developement. but it is my firm belief that if you keep it simple -

train hard and heavy

eat a protein rich/nutrient rich diet with a small surplus of calories

You'll grow. to a point.

Add in gear - and anyone IMO can become big.(to a larger or smaller degree than an another with different gentics)

The human body has not changed in hundreds of centuries. Training doesn't evolve as fast as people think IMO, this weeks fad will fade. the same bodybuilding movements that worked 50 years ago - still work.

It's not the rocket science some would have you believe


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Con said:


> Great post.
> 
> However my physique natural talent or not has been created with the aid of chemicals so however talented some one is if they look to me as an aspiration they are making an unfair comparison (based on the belief that these people are and will remain drug free).
> 
> ...


hahaha yer we are, he knows im joking i hope LMAO


----------



## rich-k (Jul 17, 2009)

mind you saying that lads i can name a good 5 people who train in my gym that are training to a proper training program and going into competing either this or next year, or just do it for the fun, i guess my gym is smaller community where as a bigger city gym would struggle if you get what i mean by that, imlah17 on here was the skinniest person in the world when he started now hes HUGE!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Yes... yes they can...

And what Con said (re crappy training vs growth and correct training)...


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Interesting thread.

Its kind of demotivating slightly as my friend who i train with, only has to look at a bloody dumbell and he adds a lb of muscle. His genetics are brilliant and looks really good after training only 9 months. The ****!! :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Genetics gets the blame for a lot of things unfortunately.

People who complain they can't grow don't stop to consider that they might be vastly over training, eating badly and too infrequently, not supplementing or getting enough protein and calories, going out on the **** all the time, doing drugs, not enough sleep or water, doing too many other sports or activities, living stressfully etc.

It's none of that, it's their genetics, obviously!

Sad fact is that if you've got just one aspect of bodybuilding off-kilter that area becomes the rate-limiting factor and you're up sh*t creek without a paddle.


----------



## Brawlerboy (Jul 8, 2009)

The amount of guys training in gyms who don't have a bloody clue about what they're doing, never ceases to amaze me! To my mind, Bodybuilding is more science than sport, and needs to be approached intelligently rather than aggressively. Also, if I had a pound for every gym instructor who walks around completely ignoring those training with too much weight and appalling technique, I'd be as rich as Simon Cowell by now!

Anyway, prior to my training, I was 68kg at 5', 8" (age 26) and now weigh 91kg. I did tons of research and spoke to a lot of guys who had the kind of physique I aspired to and this helped me quite considerably in the early days and even now, I'm still learning.

Finally, in order to reap the benefits, you have to know a great deal about exercises (correct form and feel), training regimes (opposing muscle groups, supersets, pre-exhaust routines etc) and nutrition if you want to get somewhere.


----------



## Brawlerboy (Jul 8, 2009)

P.S.

All the big guys started off doing the basics, so it's those basics you need to know rather than try to copy the routines they are doing now. Again, that's another mistake so many people make. They read the latest routine being performed by their favourite professional Bodybuilder and think that to get like them, that's what they need to do. Wrong! It's all about steps with step one being the basics and getting those basics right before moving on to step two and so on. Finally, ego and impatience are often the reasons why so many people fail at Bodybuilding. Rome wasn't built in a day and neither can a great physique be either!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Depends on what you would class "big"

Years ago when I was at uni, I used to lodge with this guy who lived, slept etc etc Bodybuiling.

Owned a supplement store the whole lot...

He trained hard, Had his diet down, far far more than me, he was anal about it, used AAS but not to an excessive degree, Ran poss 3 courses a year 500-750mg

He never got big as in walk into a pub "look at the size of him big"

Yeah he competed and done ok, was about 5'8" prob competed at 11.5 st ripped...

At his biggest he was prob 13st leanish 16" guns max at a push....

As I say, this guy for 20+ years lived this sh1t, and altho a decent physique for sure, I and no one else would ever describe him as "big" or "massive"

Now Im ecto, But he was a "super ecto" PMSL

So no, decent physique *yes*..

Everybody BIG...... *NO*


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

I could never imagine myself at the standards of some of these guys on the forum, I saw Zack Khan im meadowhall once, and ive never seen anybody so big in all my life, he dwarfed pretted much every1 and the amount of people starin at him...well i lost count lol.

You cant get that big with just gear and diet, the guys blessed with superior genetics and potential.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Depends on what you would class "big"
> 
> Years ago when I was at uni, I used to lodge with this guy who lived, slept etc etc Bodybuiling.
> 
> ...


what if you example man ran 5 G of gear and doubled his food intake though JW?

We'll never know. IMO - he choose that size and shape by limiting certain things in his life


----------



## Brawlerboy (Jul 8, 2009)

Unless you want to be the next Arnie, there's nothing wrong in training hard, eating right and getting lots of rest, so you look good on the beach afterwards. Be happy with what you can achieve rather than focusing entirely on what you can't. Big is so subjective anyway. For example, I don't think I'm big (I'm not interested in competing - just looking good and getting lots of sex LOL), but others around me do. Just one of those things really.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Brawlerboy said:


> Unless you want to be the next Arnie, there's nothing wrong in training hard, eating right and getting lots of rest, so you look good on the beach afterwards. Be happy with what you can achieve rather than focusing entirely on what you can't. Big is so subjective anyway. For example, *I don't think I'm big* (I'm not interested in competing - just looking good and getting lots of sex LOL), but others around me do. Just one of those things really.


You look a pretty fn decent size to me mate... although I will opt out of the sex option...


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

I gotta chip my bit in here.

Anyone can get BIGGER, thats what the deffinition is and should be. We can all grow, perhaps not like Ronnie but we can all grow and as Con has said if the many gym goers decided to make the commitment to train properly with a half decent diet, there would be alot more physiques out there.

The biggest problem with new trainees is, when they first start they grow a bit and get a bit stonger (thats what they think) then all of a sudden the gains come to an abrupt halt and they get bored demoralised and give up or just plod along with hope that one day they might wake up huge.

Usually the strength gains acheived by newbies is just them finding out how strong they are (finding their base strength) so the inevitable plateu is quickly hit.


----------



## pickle (Jul 19, 2009)

thats a good post nibbsey. I dont wona get ronnie coleman big. i thik brawler boy is a decent size ( maybe when i get there id want to get abit bigger ) but my aim for now is aiming to get that size. I understand and believe Genetics are a big part of bodybuilding but when i say big i just want a shape. instead of pencil thin arms and flat chested.

I dont add weight to show off in the gym, i was always told form 1st when i can do so many reps with good for then move up a weight. And im trying so hard with my meal plans.

Its knowledge that i need, all the guys in the gym who dont have a clue ( me included to a degree ) dont have a clue because where are they ment to get the info from? The magazines are poor ( i hate reading them, full of ****e ) and if everyone talked about it to the " big guy " in the gym, the guy woould never get a chance to train. Knowledge is a must in bodybuilding- but where can it be found?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

i dont think i will ever get to what i consider 'big'.

Im a small guy with a very small frame and will always be a natty so i am realistic about how big i can get.

However, that doesnt stop me looking at the guys on this site (who have better genes ((if there is such a thing)), more experience, better diet/routines, trained harder and longer than me or used a bit of juice to get to their size) and using their size for motivation adn inspiration. This is what drives me to push out the extra rep.

In a nut shell..... just because i think i will never be 'big' its not gonna stop me trying.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Uriel said:


> what if you example man ran 5 G of gear and doubled his food intake though JW?
> 
> We'll never know. IMO - he choose that size and shape by limiting certain things in his life


TBH mate, food was not the problem, he used to bring buckets of pasta and chicken into work, 5000 clean cals a day, the guy used to live it...

Yeah he could have taken 5g a week, But trust me, if you dont have the genetics 5g is not going to make you huge, as theoretically I shoul dbe 20st:lol: :lol:

I do know some of the "big" guys who will be competeing in british personally..

And their AAS intake would astound you, as in not very much, now even if they are being on th ewrong side of conservative its still not that much...

Not for the size of them..

You dont only have genetics for size and growth, you have to factor in your genetic affinity for utilising AAS...

Myself as an example, Have shot 5g a week

Hell I shot 2g tren last week, yeah Im a big guy, but im not huge by any means..

This guy I know down here is what I would call "BOYBAND" tall lean, workouts out okish, eats like a girl as is obsessed with getting fat, verging on anorexic IMO

Uses anavar a lot as does not want face bloat etc etc

However, he did 5 weeks of 150mg test and 100mg tren

Fckin bloke blew up like a balloon, minimal eating, went from boyband to Meat head, huge neck, repping 160kg on bench, just blew up like fck

Luckily for me, he didnt like his "new look" so stopped taking it

Clearly this guys affinity for utilising AAS was immense

I have never experinced anywher enear effects from gear


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Yeah fair points mate - it's difficult to talk about other types of people .

I'm just lucky to be a muscular sex demi god I guess x x


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Tw*ts, I hope I respond well to gear or will resort to JW style jabbing at 5g per week and eat jaffas and stellas:thumbup1:


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Damn - now I want a Jaffa cake.

How many to look like JW?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

M_at said:


> Damn - now I want a Jaffa cake.
> 
> *How many to look like JW?*


6 boxes for pecs, 3 for bi's and 1/2 a biscuit for each quad:laugh:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

I don't know if I have the genetics to be as big as I would like, but I am going to put the effort in to get there.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> I don't know if I have the genetics to be as big as I would like, but I am going to put the effort in to get there.


Its pretty simple really. if youve been training a year or so, and havent added considerable muscle,(without drugs) you probably dont posses superior genes.Most of the freaks, can walk on a stage, within a year.One example on this site is Terry Fisher.He won the universe in the 90s i believe, but in the late 70s he competed as a junior, against a couple of my friends.At 17 he looked superb,he blew everyone away.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

we get many of these posts.

can someone please put into perspective what they consider big? to the general public im a big mofo, but in my gym im just average. i see guys who i think are big, but they dont think they are big.

to put this into perspective what weight and bodyfat would you say for certain heights is "big" (i know this sound stupid to do) but say

6ft 10-15% bodyfat.... what wieght would you consider big

5ft9

5ft6

etc

?

i think people are too quick to go down the whole genetics, eventhough it does play a large part. i think determination and hard work, in both the gym and out of it has something to do.

i remember con saying the other day to tht jordanlee guy how he could get him to 14stone lean, from 11stone in a year with correct diet and training, and this is entirely possible as ive seen it happen on numerous occasions


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> 10-15% bodyfat.... what wieght would you consider big
> 
> 6ft 280
> 
> ...


Is what i would consider big but i would consider you built if you we're within 20lb of those numbers


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

cool, i need 30 more lbs


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

i dont think everyone can get huge, but if you eat well and train hard not only will you be bigger youll look BETTER be STRONGER and HEALTHIER thats reason enough for me to keep at it even if my arms never reach 16". Its better then getting fat.

Dont compare yourself to other people dude, just concentrate on challenging yourself in the gym, eating stuff that comes straight out an animal, out the ground, off a tree or out the sea and you will have pleasing results in the mirror one way or the other


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

has the OP stuck up his training and diet? if not then stick them up and see if we can help mate


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

big is

when you have people you have never met stop stare and go 'look at the size of him' or you open the door and the delivery guy goes 'Jesus lay of the steroids'

big is when people involuntary let out remarks about your size.

never had a comment made by a STRANGER then your not big.

No it doesn't count if your in the gym, or you mum says it.

Now i dont think many people consider themselves big even if they get comments, you always want more its human nature.

Ive been training 3 years and im still smaller then some guys that have trained for a year natty. So not great genetics, for me. Damn curse you imaginary god.

Still thankfully i have the real god to help me, well him and ass..


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

It took me the best pert of 5 years to learn what type of training works for me to gain.

I know now how to train for mass and how to train to lose fat.

Still working on my diet.


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Good thread.

I honestly don't think i'll get big big,really struggle to put any weight on even though i'd say my diet is pretty much spot on,got a very physical job so do burn a lot of my calories off.Periodising my training at the moment and it's all going well but i reckon with my structure the best i can hope for is something out of mens health which if thats the way it goes that'll be fine as a few years back i was the original skinny tw*t


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

If i remember rightly you havent been back training for very long either brawler


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Another thing...

It seems every one cant be big, as I see the same guys posting on here from when I joined over 2 years ago, who take AAS, claim to have Diet spot on (well they must do as they seem to flame a lot in steroid section:whistling

Yet from recent pics, does not look like they have gained even an ounce of muscle:lol: :lol:

So it must be genetic:thumb:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Another thing...
> 
> It seems every one cant be big, as I see the same guys posting on here from when I joined over 2 years ago, who take AAS, claim to have Diet spot on (well they must do as they seem to flame a lot in steroid section:whistling
> 
> ...


hmm i said this about a certain member and got banned for a week:thumbup1: wont say who


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Big and fat yes.

Big and lean no.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

BigDom86 said:


> hmm i said this about a certain member and got banned for a week:thumbup1: wont say who


you cant go around abusing mods like TT mate:lol: :lol:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

jw007 said:


> you cant go around abusing mods like TT mate:lol: :lol:


LOL wasnt him, although he did ban me:laugh:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Another thing...
> 
> It seems every one cant be big, as I see the same guys posting on here from when I joined over 2 years ago, who take AAS, claim to have Diet spot on (well they must do as they seem to flame a lot in steroid section:whistling
> 
> ...


 :cursing:


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

can anyone become big....in short yes!!!!

but how to get there is a long long cold hard story...but!!!!!

worth it if you want it bad enough!!!!!!


----------



## pickle (Jul 19, 2009)

what size im aiming for at the moment is ( and i know this may sound gay ) but its Andy sugden *Kelvin Fletcher* from Emmerdale. I think he has been training for about 6 years ( looking at the old photos )

I wish i knew how to train in the best possible way for my body ( its knowledge i need )

I love training anyway, so im just going to get on with it, possibly look for a training partner and hopefully in 3-4 years time i will have some good photos on here. fingers crossed


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

diet is key tbh. you can train your arsé off in the gym, but you need to workout in the kitchen too


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

big is one thing

looking good is another...

and looking asthetic is even harder...as well as out of our hands totally


----------



## pickle (Jul 19, 2009)

I keep on failing with the diet. i am currently jobless and dont have much money, the money i do have i try to spend on cheap tuna and chicken. I have currently ran out of protein shakes ( i was on the body fortress "whey" from holland and barret. didn't think much of it really but it was cheap. anyone know any better? ) so all in all im kind of funked. Hopefully i will get a job soon and be back on form in the kitchen. would love some good recepies other than pasta rice and all that usual stuff. videos would be great. i have looked on youtube but only have about 6 videos.

Thanks for your help guys, im relatively new to this bodybuilding lark and would like to start taking it abit more seriously. pickle


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

I used to want to go for the bulk look but i prefer the ripped look now, feel much more self confident and healthier, being big and ripped is of course a possibility lol


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

pickle said:


> I keep on failing with the diet. i am currently jobless and dont have much money, the money i do have i try to spend on cheap tuna and chicken. I have currently ran out of protein shakes ( i was on the body fortress "whey" from holland and barret. didn't think much of it really but it was cheap. anyone know any better? ) so all in all im kind of funked. Hopefully i will get a job soon and be back on form in the kitchen. would love some good recepies other than pasta rice and all that usual stuff. videos would be great. i have looked on youtube but only have about 6 videos.
> 
> Thanks for your help guys, im relatively new to this bodybuilding lark and would like to start taking it abit more seriously. pickle


buy from myprotein.

4.54kg flavoured for 39.99

4.54 unflavoured is 31.99


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

I think anyone can get big if you take enough gear. Its all about the gear. The more gear the bigger you get, thats what all the 11st guys in my gym say anyway.


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> I think anyone can get big if you take enough gear. Its all about the gear. The more gear the bigger you get, thats what all the 11st guys in my gym say anyway.


pmslll


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> I think anyone can get big if you take enough gear. Its all about the gear. The more gear the bigger you get, thats what all the 11st guys in my gym say anyway.


 Is that sarcasm?

Is that not how it works then?

$hit, JOE!!! Help!!


----------

